

Should news feeds be separated by topic - jdavid

I can not help but notice, that the YC feed is starting to look more like that of digg, or reddit.<p>It would be great if we could add tags to articles so that they could be filtered on the fly by the hacker crowd.<p>I would suggest the raw feed, and then other feed tags might be business news, humor, hacks, edu, questions.<p>I just think it would be nice to get back to the "pure" news feed that was less a mirror of digg and reddit, but more about the inside details, of startups.
======
brk
I sort of agree. I'd like to see just:

1) Pure Startup

2) Everything Else

Might be a little bit difficult to differentiate at time, but one of the
things I like about this site is that there is not a lot of clutter.

~~~
jkush
Nah. I didn't like it when this site opened up to topics other than startups
because I thought we'd get a bunch of crap posts. The vast majority has been
quality however, so I don't see any compelling reason to change anything.

------
juanpablo
We have topics!

1\. Ask YC: ...?

2\. This is my startup, feedback please!

3\. YC Application

4\. Everything Else

------
zandorg
I think the site might end up getting sold like Reddit, for some ridiculous
sum, and then someone will start ANOTHER one about Lisp startups. (that's an
attempt at humour :)

~~~
kingnothing
Humor or not, it's quite possible.

------
run4yourlives
How about just going back to the startup news that this site was great at
conveying?

~~~
mangodrunk
I find most of the startup news boring. I can only count a few that are good,
for example pretty much any essay by PG. I think the addition of "hacker"
related articles is great because it adds a lot. Many of the startup articles
from before seemed like the "Get Rich Fast" books.

~~~
run4yourlives
hmm, you have a bit of a point. But seriously, how many of the "hacker"
articles that are worth reading aren't already picked up by
reddit/digg/slashdot?

~~~
akkartik
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=71827>

------
jgrahamc
Implement tags and filter by tag.

John.

